# portable farms



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This has my attention.
I like veggies, I like fish. I can trade fish for eggs and chicken. Anyone familiar with this?






The website:
:: Portable Farms™ Aquaponics Systems ::


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

We've been looking into this for quite a while. The systems I've seen are usually indoor systems. The greenhouse is a new one on me. Looks pretty interesting. Nice find.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm thinking this is going to be a project....

IT'll be fun!!


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

The concept of acquaponics is interesting. However, plants CAN'T manufacturer minerals. Many people who build these systems are growing plants that are mineral deficient. Plants get their mineral content from the soil. If you are only feeding them i.e. the plants fish waste you have to find a way to get the plants the proper minerals. 

Very few people are aware of this, nor are they knowledgeable in this type of growing environment. A plant can and will grow on the 3 basic components of fertilizer, however they will not be plants that will contain the necessary nutrition for human health and consumption. 

Just food for thought!


----------



## Chelseaprepper (Dec 12, 2012)

Interesting concept Desert Marine I have been looking into this and already have and IBC tank 275 gallons I was going to sacrafice. However after your post I am going to research this a little bit more. If anything at least I can have fish. My soil garden kicks ass in season ( no store bought fertilized I use my own compost) so vegetable are plenty and I am expanding it this spring for even more veggies.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Desert Marine said:


> The concept of acquaponics is interesting. However, plants CAN'T manufacturer minerals. Many people who build these systems are growing plants that are mineral deficient. Plants get their mineral content from the soil. If you are only feeding them i.e. the plants fish waste you have to find a way to get the plants the proper minerals.
> 
> Very few people are aware of this, nor are they knowledgeable in this type of growing environment. A plant can and will grow on the 3 basic components of fertilizer, however they will not be plants that will contain the necessary nutrition for human health and consumption.
> 
> Just food for thought!


Danged ol' party-pooper!


----------



## Jacob555 (Feb 2, 2013)

I also like fish and vegetables.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

IMO standard greenhouse for cold environments or regular gardening and composting is easier then aquaponics. But lets say you live in a an apartment or dont have land indoor gardening has much merit. The one big bonus from my homework in aquaponics is you would get a fish staple as well if done correctly. Talapia farming FTW. Tried it in a restaurant the other day and it aint that bad of a fish for food.

Can it be done off grid ? all the set ups Ive seen seem like there using pumps and such.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Denton thanks for the great link. Man the more I look at this type of system the more interested I am in is since its nothing more than my SW tanks on steriods. I just need to find a way to power a pump at a reasonable cost via solar power and I think it would be worth my time and efforts. With even the most rudementry green house set up I think I could absolutely go nuts with this on a small scale size wise and really produce some scooby snacks. I like the fact too that its basically portable unlike raised beds and conventional gardening. I will have to peruse that site some more and garner more info.


----------

